# When were you able to start using your One Size Diapers?



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm expecting my first in August and am really excited about cloth diapering. I've decided to go with mostly one-size pocket diapers (still deciding which brand), but it sounds like they aren't great for newborns. The thing is that I can't afford to buy a whole separate newborn stash, so I'm contemplating using disposables until my LO can fit into them.

So, if you used one-size diapers on your new baby, how old and how big was your baby before you actually could use them?

TIA!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I used my Bum Genius 3.0 when my daughter was around 11lbs. She was 2 months old.

To stay "cheap" for the first month or so you could get prefolds or flats and covers. If you get Thirsties Duos, those covers work on newborns and will last until 6 months or longer depending on your baby. The flats/prefolds will have multiple uses for when you are done using them as diapers, although you might just keep using them along with the one size pockets. Thirsties covers have a decent resale, so you'd make some money back off of them.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

5 months and around 12 lbs..

Deanna


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## kanga1622 (May 23, 2005)

I am going to be the odd one out - we started using FBOS on DS when he was 6 days old. He was a little extra leaky at first until we got the elastic settings right and his thighs chunked up a bit (probably a couple of weeks before we got the right combo and switched to the toddler insert - he was a heavy wetter). DS was 9 lbs 2 oz at birth.


----------



## GinaR (Mar 26, 2011)

My DS was small, 6 lbs when we left the hospital. We started using Fuzzibunz OS when his cord fell out at 10 days old. We started using his GroVia OS shortly thereafter. For us there was NO reason to but a newborn stash. Maybe a set of newborn prefolds, but otherwise a waste of money IMHO.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

we started using sunbaby OS pockets when DS was 7 weeks and somewhere between 10.5 and 11 lbs. but could probably have stared using them earlier, at about 9-9.5 lbs, or earlier if them being a little leaky didn't matter (didn't have them yet). if you have a 6 pounder, then a newborn stash is probably worth it (if you go cheaper and get prefolds or used diapers) if you have a 9 pounder it isn't.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks again for all your thoughts! Since money is so tight right now, I think I'm just going to wait and see what this LO needs before buying anything other than the OS diapers.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

Most os diapers won't fit baby until they are about 10-12lbs.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

We actually asked this on our blog and the consensus was 11-12 lbs and 6-8 weeks was the average. Rumparooz OS and FB OS will fit the earliest. BumGenius fit the latest.


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thought I'd come and update with my own answer. River was born on 8/14/11 at 10lbs even and we've been using Fuzzibunz and Bumgenius One Size diapers on him since he passed all his meconium (we just used disposables the first few days). I'm so glad that I procrastinated on buying a newborn stash, because I had no idea I was cookin up such a big baby!

But even though they fit him well enough the keep him contained, the dipes definitely look huge on him and make all his clothes seem too small. Oh well, I guess it's good that it's summertime so he doesn't really need any clothes much.

Thanks again for all your replies. I guess the biggest lesson I'm learning so far is that every baby is different!


----------



## Amanda Leigh (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw this and wanted to chime in. We started our twins in bumGenius 4.0 diapers when they were between 6 and 7 pounds and only had two incidents of leakage and that was due to saturation, not a fit problem.

Just wanted to encourage other moms that you can try them even when the baby is little!


----------



## Caracol8 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations cat13!!!


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caracol8*
> 
> Congratulations cat13!!!


Thanks!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to find this thread, and I'd love to see other reviews from mamas. I have FB size small, which say they fit at 7lbs, and then AMP size small, which should start at 6lbs, and AMP OS, which should start at 7lbs. But everyone I seem to talk to says that even those which claim a 6-7lb start weight-- don't anticipate them to fit until closer to 10lbs.

Just trying to get a majority answer! lol


----------



## momtalksCDs (Aug 28, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! If I could cook a 10 pound baby, I wouldn't do newborn diapers! I did GroVia newborn AIOs and loved them though, DS started fitting into the one size diapers properly around 10-12 pounds. For DS that was about 10 weeks old... for DD that would have been 6 months! When I switched to cloth with her, at 8 pounds and 4 months NOTHING fit her properly, it was extremely frustrating!

I like the idea of a rental for the newborn phase though!!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 22, 2011)

My son was 9lbs 15 oz and the one size diapers still mostly were a bit too big. But the babykicks one size pockets have a newborn setting and it is so incredibly tiny (and adorable I'd say when he was about 12 lbs is when everything fit better. He was around 9 lbs when we came home and when I did try a one size diaper it was HUGE and it leaked. I did a newborn rental and I really recommend it. I got it from http://itsybitsybums.blogspot.com/2010/04/newborn-diaper-rental.html. It's really reasonable and great diapers. (these ones are kissaluv fitteds and thirsties covers) I used them as soon as we got home and it was great.


----------



## AnaB (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm expecting my second in November, but I didn't start cloth diapering my first until she was 6 months (not because she was too small). From what I know, there are a few one-size brands that are truly adjustable and great for newborns (like the Rumparooz). We're planning on using Bambo Nature disposables for the first couple of weeks and then cloth.


----------



## fullofhope08 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a lbs 10oz baby and we were using Fuzzy Bunz One Size diapers when he was about 10 days old...when his umbilical cord fell off. We used disposables before this. They worked with no problem for us, no leak problems. We were concerned that they may float on our LO but they were fine, just made for an extra fluffy bottom...extra soft to snuggle.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

The bumGenius one-size didn't fit ours until a few months. For our 2nd baby, we used Thirsties, but I really loved how the bumGenius all-in-one XS fit her. I wish I had had more of those! I too like the idea of rental for the itty bitty diapers because they're only in them for ~6 weeks (or, at least, my 2 kids were).


----------



## janelle234 (Feb 5, 2008)

When I cloth diapered we started out using BG and then started to use more and more of work at home mom diapers, then I came to realization that I wanted to make my own, NOW.. I have a business and make and sell them. I prefer to purchase from WAHM's then commercially!


----------



## askins (Jun 26, 2011)

DS was 8lb 2 oz at birth, and he started using his BumGenius 3.0/4.0's when his umbilical cord fell off at 1 week old. At that time he was 7lb 6oz. We never had any leak or blowout issues, other than your typical "mommy needs to change the diaper sooner" leakage. Here are pictures:


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I used both BG pockets and motherease fitteds from about 7 lbs. Not ideal, but they worked.

What worked better was preemie prefolds made from old tshirts. A bit of work to make, but free (and requiring only very basic sewing skills, nothing complicated)!


----------



## bearandme (Jun 27, 2010)

We use Mother Ease one size diapers (the terry cloth ones) w/ Thirstie covers. They have worked great from day one! A little bulky at 1st. but they work  Good luck!


----------



## FordGirl027 (Aug 27, 2011)

I used sposies and prefolds/covers occasionally until she was 6 weeks old (11.8lbs). I had my OS BG and FB and Grovia AIO sent to my addy in the States so I didn't have the opportunity to try them out. I purchase small prefolds and covers to use during the NB period, but they were too big on her so I just used sposies. I regret not purchasing the newborn size prefolds for the beginning, and I will for the next LO


----------



## Annica (Aug 26, 2011)

My son was 9 lbs 3 oz at birth and the BumGenius OS pockets still didn't fit him well until he was a couple months old. He was, and still is, a long, lean kid though. We used yellow edge Green Mountain Diaper prefolds (bought used) with PUL covers (Thirsties were my favorite) until he fit into the pocket diapers better. We still have these and will reuse them on the next kid.


----------



## Mom&BabyChiro (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with a few others that the Rumparooz OS is one of the best fitting for newborns. They even have the extra internal gusset to help contain runny newborn poo. And they are really cute too! I also have found that most moms like having some of the nb size prefolds and covers...used with a snappi you can use until about 15 lbs. Tri-folded, you can use them much longer. A couple of thirsties nb covers and a dozen prefolds along with a stash of 24 or more OS dipes and you'll be good to go!


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

The BG OS fit around 5 weeks and 10 lbs. I hadn't invested in the NB prefolds in advance, but once I did, they were the only diapers that fit for a few weeks. Next babe I will either start with those or Thirsties Duo.


----------



## moonjunio (Feb 1, 2009)

Lil joey rumparoos were absolutely the only cloth that fit my average sized newborn. Even "newborn sized" prefolds and covers such as the thirsties one with the umbilical notch - still too big, they would not go under her cord.

I bought 13 lil joeys and washed every day (with help). Softbums were the first cover that fit, and at 9 months I am still exclusively using softbums with the bamboo insert. Highly recommended as the most adjustable, bulletproof diaper I've tried.


----------



## moonjunio (Feb 1, 2009)

Note: lil joeys come in 2-packs at $30, so $15 per diaper. I got 7 packs and gave one away. They fit premies, just in case you deliver early!

Like any snap diaper, you might get leaks "between sizes" but I used them off and on until 12 lbs. They are a thick "all in one" style so they do take extra time to dry.


----------



## Mom&BabyChiro (Aug 6, 2008)

Those lil joey nb dipes ARE awesome. I recommend them to anyone willing/able to invest in separate newborn ones. You can easily use them for multiple babes and/or sell with a great resale value. So if you can swing it, totally worth the initial expense!


----------



## KoalaBear (Apr 29, 2010)

I use Bum Genius diapers (one size pocket folds). We bought them when my oldest daughter was 6 months old and I liked the idea that I could just adjust them as she grew, rather than having to store them (since I was already storing so many clothes she'd outgrown). When my second daughter was born, she also started using them. For a time, I had both girls wearing the same diapers.

The only time I couldn't use the BG's on my newborn was for about the first two weeks, before her cord fell off. There was no way to fold the cloth diapers down under her cord, so I bought disposables for about the first two or three weeks (and gasped at the price, and told my daughter she'd better lose her cord fast so she could wear her cloth diapers!). Once her cord was gone, the BumGenius diapers fit fine.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

We use Disana Tie Nappies (3 pack for $18)

They are OS and fit DD perfectly at 2 days old.

They also fit my almost three year old when I'm in a pinch. 

We went with those because I am tired of velcro, snaps, pins and snappis. I just wanted all-natural everything.


----------



## rupunzlkim (Oct 29, 2010)

The BG one size weren't a leaking issue for our DD, but a lumpy issue. They were so voluminous on her that it arched her back when she was laying on her back (which was most of the time when she wasn't slinged on me), so we switched to kissaluvs with covers till she fit into medium size dipes. Even if you're wanting to go with just one stash, I think you'll find that you'll get a LOT of use out of your one-size by the time you're potty training. You might want to consider getting some prefolds like has been mentioned - they're very inexpensive and you might be able to pick some up second handed at diaperswappers.com .. .. sdfsd


----------



## MelissaMarie (Jul 21, 2006)

When my three year old son was a baby, we had some one size Haute Pockets and some one size BumGenius 3.0 diapers. They didn't fit well until he was about 10 pounds or so, I think maybe around 6 weeks.

I sold my entire stash after he was born (which was a large variety collection of many styles and brands as I was trying to figure out what I liked) and purchased a whole new set when was pregnant with our next child. I chose the SoftBums Echo system. They are a one size diaper with a hidden drawstring elastic toggle on each leg. They are truly a one size diaper that can fit a tiny newborn, even a preemie, from birth, and still expand to fit a big toddler! My daughter is five months old now and weve never had a leak due to a poor fit. I love love love these diapers! Plus the drawstring is hidden, so the diapers are much cuter since they don't have those sizing snaps on the outside. I also like that there is a natural fiber option (I prefer natural fibers over microfiber diapers because the diapers don't get the stinkies as easily).


----------



## Lovesong (Jul 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anastasiya*
> 
> We use Disana Tie Nappies (3 pack for $18)
> 
> ...


Sorry for derailing a bit...but do you use just the Disana Tie Nappies without any kind of inserts or covers?


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovesong*
> 
> Sorry for derailing a bit...but do you use just the Disana Tie Nappies without any kind of inserts or covers?


No doublers needed, yet, and she's 6 months old.

At home she sometimes goes coverless, but is mostly in Bummis Whisper Pants or wool.


----------



## inertia (Dec 28, 2009)

I loved the Bum Genius 3.0 for DS. As she grew, though, the tabs would fray and her legs would get scratched by the velcro, so we always put shorts or pants on her. She has worn them from birth til now and they are great!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

FWIW hee was a progression of a MEOS on my growing wee one from the ridiclous to a great fit.. We had other one size but for whaever reason this is the only one I have the progression pictures.

at around 2 weeks old WAY WAY too big the whole thing jsut fell right off if you picked her up LOL she was just around 5lbs here..



a month latter it was "doable" as long as we didn't use any other clothes as you can see the bulk was still down to her ankles



here was the same age without the cover



month 3 bulky still but actually looking like a diaper and not a baby straight jacket LOL



sorry nothing for the next 2 months but here is at 5 months great fit.


----------



## Mattee Petersen (May 19, 2011)

YES!! We PFs are all we use. The Thirsties duo wrap goes really tiny & worked great for us! I honestly think you will pay less for a NB stash of PFs than if you stick with disposables. You can also use the PFs in your pockets if you need a doubler. PFs are my fave 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicole730*
> 
> I used my Bum Genius 3.0 when my daughter was around 11lbs. She was 2 months old.
> 
> To stay "cheap" for the first month or so you could get prefolds or flats and covers. If you get Thirsties Duos, those covers work on newborns and will last until 6 months or longer depending on your baby. The flats/prefolds will have multiple uses for when you are done using them as diapers, although you might just keep using them along with the one size pockets. Thirsties covers have a decent resale, so you'd make some money back off of them.


----------



## scotia (Nov 24, 2010)

We didn't start using our one-size diapers until DS was probably about three months old or so. I also didn't want to spend money on a newborn stash that was only going to last for a short time, so I did a newborn cloth diaper rental package through a local store. I think it was around $75 for 24 size 0 Kissaluv diapers and three covers, and I kept them for the whole three months.

It looks like there are similar packages available online, so that may be worth looking into as well. I had mixed feelings on the Kissaluvs themselves, but I loved the idea of being able to rent the diapers!


----------

